# Anyone know Spice...16.2 Grey Gelding



## Cheiro1 (19 March 2015)

Until a couple of years ago I rode a 16.2hh grey gelding for my YO. He was called Spice.

He was put on loan through Talland mid 2013, I believe he stayed Wilts/Gloucs/Somerset type area.

I loved the bones of that horse and always think about him, so just wondered if anyone on here knows him?

No ulterior motives, would just love to know he is ok!!


----------



## Tern (20 March 2015)

He was sold to a girl round here (Gloucestershire) my friends knows her and Spice is fine! I couldn't tell you who it is though. Try and put on GHR (Gloucestershire Horse Riders) Someone will know who has him now!


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 March 2015)

ah thank you, I will try that!

So pleased to hear that he is ok!


----------

